# Meyle rotors worn out after 11 months. Normal or my driving?



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

So the Meyle rotors I bought wore out after only 11 months, maybe even less. They have a big lip on their edge now. They need to be replaced. I think this is way too soon to replace them. I don't race the car at the track or on the street. I don't hit the brakes hard and really lay into them. The only thing I can think is it's the traction control, which comes on every few days or so when driving. I do drive somewhat fast. So do you think that is enough to wear them out or do you think there is something wrong with them?

Also, if it's my driving that's wearing them out, is there a better rotor that's going to wear longer?


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

red913 said:


> So the Meyle rotors I bought wore out after only 11 months, maybe even less. They have a big lip on their edge now. They need to be replaced. I think this is way too soon to replace them. I don't race the car at the track or on the street. I don't hit the brakes hard and really lay into them. The only thing I can think is it's the traction control, which comes on every few days or so when driving. I do drive somewhat fast. So do you think that is enough to wear them out or do you think there is something wrong with them?
> 
> Also, if it's my driving that's wearing them out, is there a better rotor that's going to wear longer?


How many miles did you put on the rotors and what brake pads are you using?


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

keeping an eye on this because they are the rotors I am planning on buying.


----------



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> How many miles did you put on the rotors and what brake pads are you using?


about 10-12k miles


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Please state, what car they are on, front or rear disks... and what pads you are using. 
In addition to majority of your driving? highway or city traffic.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

If the traction control is being activated that often, you're driving the car hard, and your driving style, combined with the brake pads you are using is contributing to brake wear. 

Rotors, and pads are wear items. That being said, the harder you drive, the faster you will wear out parts. 

Full metallic brake pads will wear out rotors faster. Some people say that ceramic brake pads also wear out rotors faster, and others say that ceramic brake pads are easier on rotors. The more aggressive the brake pads you use, the faster they will eat the rotors. 

If you want your brakes to last longer, don't drive so hard. 

I put a set of front and rear Meyles on my MKIII Jetta GT over a year ago, and with getting close to 10K miles on them, the fronts show no wear lip, and the rears still have their factory plating.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

red913 said:


> So the Meyle rotors I bought wore out after only 11 months, maybe even less. They have a big lip on their edge now. They need to be replaced. I think this is way too soon to replace them. I don't race the car at the track or on the street. I don't hit the brakes hard and really lay into them. The only thing I can think is it's the traction control, which comes on every few days or so when driving. I do drive somewhat fast. So do you think that is enough to wear them out or do you think there is something wrong with them?
> 
> Also, if it's my driving that's wearing them out, is there a better rotor that's going to wear longer?


 I'm an Instructor for HPDE and Track days and we see this problem all the time. Traction control can be really, really hard on brakes as it applies the brakes to the spinning wheel to get back traction. Stability control does the same thing. 

If you can, turn off the Traction control or if that's not an option, see if you can pull it's fuse. 

AS others have asked, what pads are you using? Some pads can be very aggressive to rotors, particularly those with high metal content. I also suspect it is a pad compound issue, that combined with the Traction control coming on ( due to your driving style ) , that is causing your problem. 

From personal use on the Track and street, I can recommend the StopTech Street Performance pads. Suitable for Autocross and Track days, good modulation hot or colds, very little dusting on the street and most importantly, easy on rotors. 

Mehle usually makes top notch products, although personally I haven't used their rotors. 

I've got Zimmerman rotors on my Audi, which I do take to Track Days and I pound the living s**t out of them. They are standing up very well. Edit: That is with the StopTech pads. When I was using Pagid pads the rotors were getting eaten alive.


----------

